
Google Transit - dawie
http://maps.google.com/transit
======
bayareaguy
This is an unexpected failure mode from Google:

\-
[http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh191/GoogleTransit/Googl...](http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh191/GoogleTransit/GoogleTransit.png)

I told it I wanted to get to Sacramento by 8pm this evening (14 hours from
now). I'm suprised it didn't offer _any_ alternatives or at least be more
honest and say it doesn't know _anything_ about that origin or destination.

